# Camping On A Budget?



## Admin

It amazes me how quickly the cost of camping can add up!

For those of you who enjoy camping, let's share tips on things we can do to keep the cost down.


----------



## snapper388

one of the expenses I don't like is the price of ice $3.50-$4.00 for 7 pounds at the campgrounds,:shocked: I always try to locate a roadside ice machine where ice is $1.25 - $1.50 for 20 pounds.


----------



## Admin

I have gotten so I try to avoid buying anything from the campground stores.


----------



## calwb

Living in Indiana and being retired we camp Sunday===Thursday for seven dollars a night less.We dont buy firewood at the campground I have a place that gives me wood pallets and I cut them up.Unless its a must have we never buy anything at the camp store.We always stay in the state parks.


----------



## Greywuff

We try really hard to bring everything we need when we come. That way, we don't have to "run to the store" for anything. We have even been successful with that a couple of times, but occassionally, we gotta bite the bullet and make the run.


----------



## Orkney Spyders

We like the idea of using pallets for firewood, and not buying locally which always seems to be fairly unseasoned. I understand that New York has gotten fairly aggressive about concerning transportation of wood due to ash borer, and heard stories of wildlife officers/park police being fairly badge heavy about origins of firewood. Could get expensive if Ranger Rick gets agitated.


----------



## calwb

State Parks in Indiana allow any type of construction lumber.:smile:


----------



## dd45529

We also try to take along everything we need, especially in the food and drink department. We also try to restock at discount stores when we are traveling and need something. One other way to save on camping fees is to get memberships like KOA, Passport America, Good Sam etc. We have recoup the membership fees several times over.


----------



## daydreamer

Avoid buying food or things for the camp site is no. 1 way to cut down the expenses. 

Here are other tips that could surely be helpful.

22 Quick Tips to Save Money Camping


----------



## ilovecamping

If you are a military family or retired military you can use the famcamps which are very reasonably priced. You can also usually get a discount at other campgrounds.


----------



## Bamps

If you like rough camping or should I say, camping without the frills, you can get permits cheap and dry camp on BLM land. I do this mostly. There's no crowds, no bathrooms, pools or tennis courts, just nature. I particularly pay attention to fire restrictions and sometimes go without a fire at all. It's all good to me.

Freezer bags full of water are good if you toss them in the freezer a few days before you go. It lessens the soupy soggy cold water in the ice chest and can be a source of fresh water when melted.


----------



## ofrod36

It has the best campsites, but I wish they could low the price.


----------



## Admin

We buy a yearly pass for state parks that saves a lot!


----------



## Bamps

Cricket said:


> We buy a yearly pass for state parks that saves a lot!


National parks have those yearly passes as well that will save tons of money


----------



## wecamp04

We keep different size plastic jugs ,milk,juice water ect in the freezer in the garage their always ready and we never have to buy ice, I also save all scrap wood and use it camping the park pass is a good idea if you go a few times a year it pays for its self


----------



## rksolid

To cut down on ice we started freezing water bottles at home keeps other beverages and etc. cold plus it can be drank or used for cooking. Since we always take bottle water get double use from it.


----------



## SnowSierraAdentures

One of the things I take for my camping to valley of flowers last year was an "Kodiak Canvas Flex-Bow 6-Person Canvas Tent, Deluxe" it cost me around $550 which is very much expensive for me.


----------

